# Phoenix sound system issue



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have 3 Phoenix 2K2 systems. The one in my Mallet seems to have developed some kind of issue. Let me run down what happened.

1. locomotive placed on track (had been run for about 5 hours no problems yesterday).
2. Turned down the sound using the toggle switch.
3. Tried to turn the sound up (Problem 1, sound didn't come back. suspect broken or loose wire. Did not check).
4. Plugged in computer interface, manually adjusted sound, sound came back up.
5. Decided to reload ROM file.
6. Instead of being smart and using the existing ROM files on my computer, I downloaded the Phoenix program again. (My mistake.)
7. After trying to reload, I got an error that said "Load Failed". 
8. Subsequent attempts to reload ROM files resulted in the same error. 
9. Now, there is no ROM file, apparently, since I do not have any sounds now. 

Anyone else ever screw up their sound cards like me? I guess I'll be taking the locomotive to the guys at Phoenix on Friday. I plan to open the locomotive up tomorrow when I am not tired and see if maybe there are some loose wires in there...

Ideas?

Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

A few years back, I got the same error message about file "load failed". Below is a copy of the e-mail I received from Jim at Phoenix. I tried his suggestion and I was able to get the file to load. Good luck. 

"Hi Gary, 

In the most recent public release (CD 6.2) the desktop program has a higher and more stringent error checking routines. This may cause more frequent sector re-writes when errors (bad sector, failure to write fully, etc) are detected, if the application senses 5 re-write attempts it will give the 'load failed' message. Simply attempt the load again. Connection of the tender to the engine does not matter as long as the sound system is powered up. One thing you may wish to do is to open the Communications Window ("Show Communications Window" under the "Tools" menu) before you start the load. This will enable you to 'see' the information that is passed back and forth between the PC and the sound board. 

Jim "


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if power drops off at all during loading you can have a falure .... if you are having problems and it is not to hard to get to the board the run power stright to the board .... if it is hard to get to the clean the track and wheels to help insure you have a good conection


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes takes more than three tries to load. 
BTDT. 
Also, when you DO get it loaded, check the dcc address. 
If you ain't using dcc, set it to zero and submit. 
Also, disable dcc shutdown. 

I have had a couple of that version that reset themselves.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll let you know what I find when I open her up.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
Did you download just the new ROM files or the whole install. I had a problem awhile back in that I downloaded a new ROM file that would not load until I updated the program.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, it was a whole software package download.

OK, so I called the guys at Phoenix and they sent me a previous version of the software and now it is all working again. Great customer service! Repeat business for sure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, is the answer: 

You were trying to load an older file and the new software won't load an older file? A known inompatibility between file and programming software? 

Or is the newer program flawed such that it fails more often? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
I think there is a problem with the new rom files. I'm no computer whiz,just know when something works or not. A couple weeks ago I did a complete install but saved the old ROM files. I have program issue 1.2.93. The old ROM files are R6,the new ones R7. I could not get the R7 files to load but the old R6 files would. I can't remember the error messages. I do remember one though that said there was a newer firmware version available. That didn't work either. Maybe someone with computer knowlege can solve it.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 23 Mar 2010 08:29 AM 
Mark,
I think there is a problem with the new rom files. I'm no computer whiz,just know when something works or not. A couple weeks ago I did a complete install but saved the old ROM files. I have program issue 1.2.93. The old ROM files are R6,the new ones R7. I could not get the R7 files to load but the old R6 files would. I can't remember the error messages. I do remember one though that said there was a newer firmware version available. That didn't work either. Maybe someone with computer knowlege can solve it. It was a P5 that I was working with.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had a lot of the same problems lately. It seems the only board that will load R7 is the P9 which will not take the R6. Of course you need the R6 to use for the 2K2 and the p5. I sure wish someone from Phoenix would get on here and clarify this for all of us.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

For some reason that stumped both me and Jim from Phoenix, the software and the new ROM files didn't work together. He gave me 1.2.94 first, but that still had some bugs in it that needed to be worked out. I found the first one, it was a communications error. He sent me 1.2.90 and I installed that without problems.

Interestingly, I loaded the R7 version of the Hudson sound in the mallet, just for the fun of it. Wanted to change the whistle from the Northern I've been using since last summer. Seems to work just fine. Another thing I found while troubleshooting was that on their website, under the Support page, I found this:

All non-European Phoenix Sound systems have a grade crossing whistle/horn. Most of them also have a manual whistle/horn option. The manual whistle/horn stays on as long as the trigger is on. Some steam locomotive sounds have an alternate whistle ending, this adds a little more variety to manual playback. The alternate ending is used when the trigger is held on for a "long time." The length of time needed to trigger the alternate ending varies from one whistle to another. Currently the alternate whistle endings are available on the following sounds:
[*]440 (4-4-0 American)[*]ACS1 (American Classic Steam 1)[*]CabF (Southern Pacific Cab Forward)[*]DAY (Southern Pacific Daylight)[*]HDSON[*]HUD49 (Hudson with Daylight whistle)[*]K463[*]K480[*]K487[*]Mallet[*]North[*]Port[*]PRR[*]PShay (38 Ton Shay)[*]West (Westside Lumber Company Shay) [*][/list] 

Jim Miller showed me the Mallet's alternate ending last year, but I didn't realize these other sounds did too. The Hudson's is just a trailing off, as though the engineer is playing a different note. Anyone else out there notice this feature before? 
I was tempted to put in the 0-6-0 switcher sound, just because I like the whistle. Maybe the Mikado will be getting a new whistle, too.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

I added the alternate whistle endings to my Accucraft C19 and my Connie about a year ago. It adds a lot to the generic whistle sound.


----------

